# Favorite steelhead flies?



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

It's about that time of year again and I just have never been able to get into the steelhead. Not because of lack of effort. It's probably lack of knowledge/experience. However I have been tying lots of flies lately so I will have a buffet to offer the chrome this season. Just wondering what your guys favorite flies are for the steelhead? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dead drift: Wooly Bugger (purple, black, white), Copper John nymph (size 8-12), Sucker Spawn (pink, orange, yellow sparkle braid), Egg (any combination of pink, yellow, orange)

Swinging: Pick yer pocket (pink, black, orange), Fish Taco (black, purple), Lady Gaga, Ed Ward Intruder (pink, black), Dean River Tiger, Squidro (black/purple, white/pink), Zonker Leach (pink/purple, pink/white, black/blue, black/purple). All tied on tubes.


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

Never really understood the swinging thing heard it can be killer. Can anyone tell me and easy way to start off swinging

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

First your wife or girlfriend has to be really cool....(swinging) lol


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Its the least productive technique for steelhead, but the most exciting by far. Just because many people use big switch/Spey rods doesn't mean you can't swing with your single handed rod, or even your spinning rod honestly. It's a technique of presenting a bait in a certain manner.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Mdoggs id love to see some picks of them swingers you tie. Sounds like an awesome assortment. I tie similar style flies, scott howells prom dresses, and squidros, senyos ai, ice man minnows, and a few others, jerry darkes funny bunny shiners and leeches, a few feenstras... in addition to some ed ward style intruders, a la double decker spey.

And a lot of hybrids of those styles.

Haven't quite settled on any particular go to flies yet, hoping to narrow it down this season. Tied many different styles just to learn the tying techniques.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ill get you some pictures for sure and post to this thread when I get a chance after work. I have fished out west in BC and Oregon with several of the professional sponsored guides who have their flies tied for them Idlywilde (Jeff Hickman, Vokey, etc), so thats where i've picked up the methods from.



iggyfly said:


> Mdoggs id love to see some picks of them swingers you tie. Sounds like an awesome assortment. I tie similar style flies, scott howells prom dresses, and squidros, senyos ai, ice man minnows, and a few others, jerry darkes funny bunny shiners and leeches, a few feenstras... in addition to some ed ward style intruders, a la double decker spey.
> 
> And a lot of hybrids of those styles.
> 
> Haven't quite settled on any particular go to flies yet, hoping to narrow it down this season. Tied many different styles just to learn the tying techniques.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Various swinging flies. Been busy at the vise this summer. Hard to make out the details of the flies but you get the picture..


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow Im really liking those flies. Very nice display. Since where talking swinging flies does anyone know the white fly that scott howells uses in skagit master 2? the one with the orange butt and white grizzly saddle tips? I think I can replicate but it would be easier with a better picture if I knew the name. 

As far as flys go for me it would be
(drift): single eggs(color seems to vary every year or every week even), psycho nymps(orange or black sz. 14 on clear sunny days), copper johns(green,red, copper), theos terminator (for those high muddy flows)

(swing): so far because im new to it and usually fishing high muddy flows is Daves Bad Hair Day(black/s.pink head)


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lorainfly24 said:


> Wow Im really liking those flies. Very nice display. Since where talking swinging flies does anyone know the white fly that scott howells uses in skagit master 2? the one with the orange butt and white grizzly saddle tips? I think I can replicate but it would be easier with a better picture if I knew the name.


I assume you're referring to a Scott Howell intruder in white (bottom of the page). 

http://www.flyfishusa.com/flies/stl-signature-intruder.htm


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

yea thats it. thanks. I should at least be able to find a recipe now.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Heres a select few that I use. First picture is some tubes, second are shanks.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Bad hair day is a solid pattern


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

And nice flies mdogg. We need to link up sometime on the rocky.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> And nice flies mdogg. We need to link up sometime on the rocky.


Sure thing, let me know. I don't make it out that way too often since I live on the Chagrin River in Willoughby. My main spot is the run just down from the split, north of the 480 bridge. I'm sure you know where that part is...

Heres a fish I caught at that spot on the Rocky the other year, and a few pics of some of my fly boxes that I keep in my truck...


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Goby/sculpin pattern 









Squidro/hoh bo spey hybrid im thinking will produce. Should have added a hackle collar...


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

For anyone looking to tie steelhead flies, be it shank or tube, this website is a good reference to use for copying and colors:

http://www.webflyz.com/flies/steelhead-salmon-river-flies/tube-flies#!photo_3_46


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

lovin these flys guys. Its really got my blood flowin again. Ive been trying to hold off on skagit fishing and finish as many house projects as I can untill the steelhead spread out a little bit but I dont think thats gonna happen now.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

So while I haven't targeted them specifically, I plan to starting in NY in a couple weeks then on into the fall/winter on Ohio streams. I picked these up, haven't fished them yet...looking for opinions from you more seasoned folks! 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Traditionals will work just fine like above. I prefer to fish just just under the film using a scandi line instead of dredging the bottom.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Man am I glad I started this conversation. My fly box looks nothing like what I am seeing here. Back to the vice I go. I gotta make em bigger, really shinny and with lots of different colors. Thanks for all the replies guys. This helped me out a lot and please keep putting more flies in this conversation.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry.....couldn't resist.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

wannabflyguy said:


> Man am I glad I started this conversation. My fly box looks nothing like what I am seeing here. Back to the vice I go. I gotta make em bigger, really shinny and with lots of different colors. Thanks for all the replies guys. This helped me out a lot and please keep putting more flies in this conversation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Dont have to be that colorful. I do have many colorful patterns but time of year and water conditions dictates what ill bring with me on the river. And bigger isnt always better.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this a good deal for a newbie?

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/dr...outdoor-gear~d~2/fishing~d~14/&colorFamily=99


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

$1/ea is pretty good. If you want to order a bunch, real cheap, check out Dan at Flydealflies.com. 

http://www.flydealflies.com/woolybuggers.html


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

those flies look nice but be careful what you buy online. Those hooks are not meant for steelhead. I tie most of my own and only use 2x strong hooks. I still have a few that straighten out on my each year. I recommend Folly's end fly shop outside Erie PA. You can find many flies for $1 to $1.50 and sometimes the guys tying them are there to talk with. When you are buying flies in a shop, always ask to make sure the hooks are strong enough for steelhead. If you are buying flies on the PM I wouldn't worry about it but down here, you got to know what you are buying.

Rickerd


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with the last post. A lot of flies online (EBay especially ) are on hooks that will bend out on you and nothing will make you madder than hooking one and having your gear fail!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if you think the hook is week,easy fix,
ad second hook to the fly,

iggyfly
Dont have to be that colorful. I do have many colorful patterns but time of year and water conditions dictates what ill bring with me on the river. And bigger isnt always better. 
can you describe,the patern and water condition.
or anybody.

thanks snag


----------

